# Island names for sale!



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Well they?re free. I have a note on my phone with a long list of what I think are good names. I didn?t pick them because they either didn?t fit my vibe/theme or they didn?t make it to the top 5. I?ll rank my names in tiers. A lot like villager tiers, there might a lower tier that you think is better than a higher tier or you just think they all trash. W/e.
Feel free to post YOUR names you?re not gonna use. Recycle. 


Top tier:
Honeycup 
Fairyveil 
Skychai 
Lysmata [shrimp species]
Seacicle [like popsicle]
Axolotl [cute fish with legs]
Guppie 
Lullaby Bay [too long but would have been my island name maybe you can find a way to shorten it for yourself]
Seaquin [like sequin]
Starglade 
Seamoss 
Pixsea or Pixea [like pixie]

Tier two:
Verbatim 
Twopence 
Tearose
Apothecary 
Seafoam 
Bindi 
Visceral
Seaspell 
Seastorm 
Baddie Bae [like bay]
Iridescent 
Seastatic 
Ethereal 
Anemone


Tier three:
Anubis 
Oracle 
Sprout
Vapor Wave
Rosewand 
Tincture
Sealily 
Elixir 
Karma 
Chowder 
Ambiance 
Cosmica
Scuttle
Flounder 
Altar
Seaspice 
Epiphani 
Seathorn 
Ouija


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 27, 2020)

Honeycup is too cute!!!! I love it c: dont think ill use it but now I'm thinking of even more names ahhh


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Honeycup is too cute!!!! I love it c: dont think ill use it but now I'm thinking of even more names ahhh



Post what you don’t use!!


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 27, 2020)

I may consider naming my island “Chowder”. Thanks.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh man. I don't need to show my husband "Seaquin" or else he'll want that for our island. He is a fan of puns. 

...I will admit I laughed though.


----------



## jim (Feb 27, 2020)

some of these have a really nice dreamy quality! i especially like honeycup and seaspell.


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 27, 2020)

I agree with jim, I really like Seaspell!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 27, 2020)

This is awesome!!! I have some to dump too:
Doveport
Opal Isle
Teagave Tiki
Idle Wheel
Chokecherry
Rubyloop
Sootmere
Vauxberry
Howl
Foxglove
Anemone
Alphabet
Dilemma
Cinnamon Reef


----------



## Kristen (Feb 27, 2020)

I was going to name my island Delfino but now I really love Starglade and idk what to do (((((


----------



## Dewy (Feb 27, 2020)

Honeycup is so precious
I already have my island name, but I'm tempted to go with Honeycup now haha


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> This is awesome!!! I have some to dump too:
> Doveport
> Opal Isle
> Teagave Tiki
> ...


Opal Isle is galaxy brain. I love that so much.



Kristen said:


> I was going to name my island Delfino but now I really love Starglade and idk what to do (((((


I'm sorry, this post was suppose to help not hinder!! lol


Dewy said:


> Honeycup is so precious
> I already have my island name, but I'm tempted to go with Honeycup now haha


 ?\_(ツ)_/? draw it out of a hat, if your stomach sinks with disappointment that you didn't get the other one.. You'll know which one you like more.


----------



## Kristen (Feb 27, 2020)

sierra said:


> ?\_(ツ)_/? draw it out of a hat, if your stomach sinks with disappointment that you didn't get the other one.. You'll know which one you like more.



I love this idea. maybe I'll do this


----------



## jim (Feb 28, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> Chokecherry



i love how this one sounds like it could be the village that flick comes from or was born in haha.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Feb 28, 2020)

sierra said:


> Lullaby Bay [too long but would have been my island name maybe you can find a way to shorten it for yourself]



Lullabay?

Now I have a contender with my originally planned name, heh.


----------



## Byebi (Feb 28, 2020)

I really love some of the ones you have in Tier1? So genius...

Here's a list of some of the names I ruled out for my town:

the Port
channel # (whatever number you might fancy)
Saturday /Tuesday / Wednesday /Friday 
SeaHaven, SeaPort,
OceanTop, OceanEve
honeyport

The ones I didn't feel too much:
the Moon
my room 
the past / the future
poopland (lol)


----------



## Jas (Feb 28, 2020)

apothecary is so cute, that would be a SOLID contender if i hadn't already decided on a name!

here are some of the options i ended up cutting:
- spectre
- wabi-sabi
- wasabi
- covina
- cherry vale
- venus isle
- milotic
- beloved
- wizomania


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Byebi said:


> I really love some of the ones you have in Tier1? So genius...
> 
> Here's a list of some of the names I ruled out for my town:
> 
> ...





Jas said:


> apothecary is so cute, that would be a SOLID contender if i hadn't already decided on a name!
> 
> here are some of the options i ended up cutting:
> - spectre
> ...



Yall are so creative. I love to see it.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 28, 2020)

A fun name for an island with oranges as the native fruit would be Bergamot.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 28, 2020)

I'd like to drop a few names I ended up not picking.

* Seaside 
* Malindi 
* Calypso
* Polaris 

I was very fond of Seaside, but I chose another name.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

You can use my old Wild World town name, which was *SharKove*, but with the increased character limit it can now be *Shark Cove*.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 28, 2020)

I don't know if I prefer Karma or Ouija Island, I wonder how dark our themes can get.

I looked at hawaiian islands for tropical inspiration, so here are the prettiest names I've found:

Nihoa
Laysan
Molokini
Coconut Island
Kipu Rock (I think adding Rock to a short word could be nice too)
Kittery Island
Namoku
Twin Rocks


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

John Wick said:


> You can use my old Wild World town name, which was *SharKove*, but with the increased character limit it can now be *Shark Cove*.



Looove. 



Romaki said:


> I don't know if I prefer Karma or Ouija Island, I wonder how dark our themes can get.
> 
> I looked at hawaiian islands for tropical inspiration, so here are the prettiest names I've found:
> 
> ...



I hope they let us go full Gothic. I’d love to see towns like Aika Village and maybe even a little darker. 

Those names are A1!!


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

axolotl island? i love it - i?d use it if i didn?t already have my island name aha


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 28, 2020)

Do we know the character limit for naming our island yet?
I really need to start brainstorming what to name mine.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 28, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do we know the character limit for naming our island yet?
> I really need to start brainstorming what to name mine.



At least 10 I believe. In one video the name was 10 long I believe.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 28, 2020)

Oh, another fun one could be Molokai, which is a type of coconut.


----------



## Jas (Feb 28, 2020)

motunui/moto nui (the island used in moana) would also be so pretty!


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 28, 2020)

feel free to use my new leaf town name Ringtone OR my city folk one Mountone. Both are music inspired obviously loll


----------



## wonderwitch (Feb 28, 2020)

I haven?t made a list yet, but I like brainstorming so I might as well do it here.

Paint
Rosetea 
Kintsugi (Using gold to put together something broken)
Treedom (like freedom and kingdom)
Beautea
Gold Den
Artreest
Mirroar
Lovase (lovers - if you pronounce vase as ?varze?)
Starsign
Rosecheeks
Moonwane / Moonwax
Sead


----------



## Speeny (Feb 28, 2020)

Might end up naming my island Liquorice or Apricotta. (I generally like Apricots and decided to add the extra ta to make it sound cute. I like ricotta too, of course.)

EDIT: Thinking about it now, Liquorice is perfect seeing as some people like it or dislike it. The same goes for horror which is one of the main themes I’m gonna go for. Plus, Liquorice comes in a variety of colours.


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

wonderwitch said:


> I haven’t made a list yet, but I like brainstorming so I might as well do it here.
> 
> Paint
> Rosetea
> ...



Starsign hits different.



Speeny said:


> Might end up naming my island Liquorice or Apricotta. (I generally like Apricots and decided to add the extra ta to make it sound cute. I like ricotta too, of course.)



Cute cute cute!


----------



## aikatears (Feb 29, 2020)

I have a list for an island name generator, trying to get a feel before picking the name. It need to feel like home


----------



## Romaki (Feb 29, 2020)

Another idea would be to use words backwords, like zodiac turns into Caidoz which sounds island-y.


----------



## Nickerous (Feb 29, 2020)

I looked at different ways to say relaxation....found these....some may work:

Slokun
Lempelse
Ontspanning
Loogastus
Avslapning
Yozilish
Isinmi 
Kalingawan
Relaksasi 
Bersantai
Whakanga
Detant


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 29, 2020)

Names I am not going to use.. ok well here is the list of ones that came to mind but decided they aren't for me. They aren't that creative lol and I like kiwis. I tried to stay away from dark sounding names and names that pertain to the sun, moon or seasons.
words in ( ) are beyond the 10 character limit. And if you don't like them, hopefully they will give you ideas. And I am still deciding what to name my Island, but I have two names in mind that I really like.

Rock Haven (Bay/Isle)
Kiwi Haven (Bay/Isle)
Kiwi Reef (Isle/Island)
Hidden Bay (Island)
RedReefBay (Island) -found it humorous 
Reef Point (Bay/Island)
Shell Point (Isle)
Pearl Reef (Island)
Indigo/Violet Bay
Whale Song (Bay/ Isle/ Island)
Sea Mist (Isle/Island)
Sea Petal (Isle/Island)
Sea Pearl (Isle)
Terra Song (Isle)
GlimmerRay (Isle)
Dew Drop (Isle)
IvoryShore(s) (Isle/Bay/Island)
Star Reef (Isle/Bay)


----------



## Maiana (Feb 29, 2020)

Three Island Names I ended up cutting was:

-Oneiri (my favorite out of all of them)
-Kirubari
-Everglow

Feel free to use them


----------



## Dewy (Mar 5, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> Oh, another fun one could be Molokai, which is a type of coconut.



That?s so cute!!
I?m torn between choosing a ?tropical? sounding name and a more generic, forestry name.

On the one hand I want an island name, and on the other hand it?s not a tropical island so I feel like I should go with a foresty name. 
Hmm :c


----------



## MKInfinite (Mar 5, 2020)

I already have my island name set in stone, but I figured I would share some spanish words that sound pretty and would make pretty good island name for anyone interested:

Alba (which is the first light of the day before a sunrise)
Pluma (which means feather, or pen if talking about the thing you use to write with lol)
Albahaca (Basil)
Colibri (hummingbird)
Coralita (a flower native to mexico: A link of it)
Romero (Rosemary)
Manzanilla (Chamomile)
Calandria (a type of bird)
Ambar (amber)
Caoba (mahogany)
Carmesi (crimson)
Casta?o (chestnut)
Cereza (cherry)
Perla (pearl)
Aguamarina (aquamarine)
Opalo (opal)
Zafiro (sapphire)
Cuarzo (quartz)
Cielo (sky)
Nube (cloud)
Estrella (star)
Galaxia (galaxy)
Dulce (candy)

It's funny when you talk in spanish all day, and then you try to think of interesting words for other people to use as possible island names, and you mind just draws a blank lol

If anyone is interested in certain words that they would like to know in spanish for possible island names, just let me know and I'll gladly translate them


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 5, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Dulce (candy)



If somebody uses this one, they should make it a pastel pink or fairy themed town. It'd be perfect for that.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 5, 2020)

I was looking for random online generators to find one that gives you suitable names, but there's actually one for Animal Crossing: https://www.fantasynamegenerators.com/animal-crossing-town-names.php

I'm gonna post some it gave me in case anyone wonders whether it's good or not:

Lark
Danika
Fern
Leilani
Marino
Eastacre
Pondgate
Claymond
Amberrun
Pureborn
Laurel
Saffron
Flame
Fjord
Willow
Shadebay
Dovebury
Clearbay
Deerbay
Pondwall


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 5, 2020)

Fawnwater


----------



## sierra (Mar 5, 2020)

You guys are creative as freak. I’ve run dry. Every time I try to think of a name it’s just “moon” or “sea” smooshed together with another word. 

My brain is fried


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 5, 2020)

sierra said:


> You guys are creative as freak. I’ve run dry. Every time I try to think of a name it’s just “moon” or “sea” smooshed together with another word.
> 
> My brain is fried



but have you combined... moon AND sea to make the ultimate name: Moonsea?


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 5, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> but have you combined... moon AND sea to make the ultimate name: Moonsea?


----------



## neverqueen (Mar 6, 2020)

aw gosh i just might use Sprout.

i haven't decided, but these are my rejects/maybes:
Glimmer
Vermilion
Splendor
Felicity
Prism/Prismatic
Honeybee
Fairydust
Atlantis
Sweetwater
Rosewater
Solstice
Equinox
Lavender
Sapphire
Birdsong


----------



## daffy (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm 90% sure I've got the name for my island now. But here's some of my better sounding rejects (imo anyway):

- Lum?
- Biella
- Elysium
- Elmoss
- Kairos
- Erewhile
- Fiaba
- Eunoia


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 6, 2020)

Here are some names I won't use, I hope it might be useful for someone :

Neaco (backward of Ocean)
Nampara (from Outlander)
Wisteria


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 6, 2020)

I live in Hawaii and I love the names and their meanings here... I decided on my town name so I’ll post the others I considered!!

Moanalua (two oceans)
Manoa (mountain range)
Maluhia (happy or laid back)
Ko’olau (mountain range)
Kualoa (mountain range)
Waimea (a bay and valley here)
Pueo (owl)
Pueo lani (sky owl)
Puakeni (a type of flower)
Plumeria (a tropical flower)

Those were among my picks!!


----------



## Circus (Mar 6, 2020)

My rejects were:

Spasia
Wondra
Amour
Euphoria
Oralie
Unova
Amity

I'm going with either Solaria or Wondra as my island's name.


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

so guess who gets to add apricity to her scrapped list bc i fell in love with axolotl island :c

i didn’t come up with many names but maybe these will help someone? 

euphoria 
mariposa
eternity 
melancholy 
apricity


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> so guess who gets to add apricity to her scrapped list bc i fell in love with axolotl island :c



Dr. Shrunk totally needs to be back and hang out on your island.


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 6, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I live in Hawaii and I love the names and their meanings here... I decided on my town name so I?ll post the others I considered!!
> 
> Moanalua (two oceans)
> Manoa (mountain range)
> ...



I love your names !


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 6, 2020)

You could try shuffle up letters in words for more unique island names:

Nusenlogd (golden sun)
Yenho (honey)
Kettytuci (cutekitty)
Drazegnne (zen garden)
Sendnudez (sudden zen)
Abelicarmy (miraclebay)
Stingras (starsign)

etc.


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> You could try shuffle up letters in words for more unique island names:
> 
> 
> Sendnudez (sudden zen)



lmao i-


----------



## daffy (Mar 7, 2020)

Some more names from my lists. Hopefully they can be of use to someone! Most are inspired by my music library or archaic English terms.

- Dally
- Camino
- Hosono
- Betide
- Beyond
- Aoki
- Hanani
- Casiopea
- Rhodeaoh
- Domani
- Moscato
- Seabreeze
- Wander
- Tokaji
- Petunie
- Dandy
- Ohzora
- Illyna
- Yore
- Lief
- Laissez
- Starlight
- Passio
- Honeymoon
- Mandolino
- Picnic
- Cubiculo
- Kitsu
- Satoh
- Candela


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 7, 2020)

My unused names: 

Lunova
Carmela 
Asteria
Aselia 
Vesperia 
Symphonia 
Stardrop
Breakwater
Hazelwood 
Lilycove
Ravenna 
Kapalua
Storybrook


----------



## Fey (Mar 11, 2020)

I apologize in advance for the length of this post?these are all names I jotted down despite already having my own picked since last summer. I'd be thrilled if they can be of use or inspiration to somebody:

*One Word:*
Aubade
Clementine
Ampersand
Taciturn
Penumbra
Nautilus
Yonder
Caprice
Tambourine
Rufuge 
Periscope 
Euphorbia
Amaranth
Longshot
Trinket
Cinnabar
Ambrosia
Emphasis
Thimble
Mandolin
Wayward
Neroli 
Volta
_(~and some "moody" choices~)_
Apathy
Undertow
Ennui
Lacrimosa
Forlorn
Morose

*Two Word Combos:*
Sproutwell
Everbloom
Windrose
Starset
Driftwood
Cloudrest
Evenlull
Seahome
Daybreak
Bellwhist
Saltcrest
Wavesend (Waves End)

*Other*
Lost&Found
Topsy Turf / Topsyturvy
Ready-Set
Left Turn
Itty Bitty
Lost Sock

*Winter Island:* Yuletide
*Spooky Island:* R.I.P.tide

*If anybody wants to claim one, I'll gladly take it off the list so it can be fully yours!*


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 11, 2020)

.....I have a lot lol
Hopefully this will inspire someone! Most (but not all) of these names are from the Pokemon video games. Also some are definitely too long, and are more just drafts/ideas. I also dont know if you have the option of changing Island to Isle so idk.

Secret Island
Lilycove Island
Mossdeep Island
Blush Island
Mirage Island
Slumbering Isle
Seaweed Island
Nameless Island
Paradise Island (like from Wonder Woman lol)
Sunyshore Island
The Lost Island
Forgotten Island (kind of depressing)
Sea Spirit's Isle
Polaris Island (the north star)
Weeping Falls Island
Seafoam Island
Isle of Nebular (I dont know if this name/layout is even possible)
Eclipsed Island...or Island/Isle of the Eclipsed :O
Luna Falls Island
Heart of ____ Island (probs too long)
La Luna Island
Misty Dreams Island
Newfound Island
Shadowless Island
Foggy Bay Island

Let me know if you use any! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Byebi said:


> The ones I didn't feel too much:
> the Moon
> my room
> the past / the future
> poopland (lol)


poopland is everything


----------



## Tako (Mar 11, 2020)

I have just a few before my brain decided to come up with one I absolutely loved.
Feel free to claim them as your own! 


Mintea Island
Rainierry Island
Aubergine Island
Edelweiss Island
Primrose Island
Raindrop Island
Hiraeth Island


----------



## daffy (Mar 12, 2020)

A few more names that will hopefully be useful to someone:

- Fuji
- Fujiyama
- Monari
- Lakamha
- Daisuke
- Kwaan
- Doja
- Yvain
- Dwaal
- Raveloe
- Inaa
- Saragossa


----------



## Limon (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't mind me, just dumping my unused names here.

- Albrook
- Brooklet
- Clearbrook
- Dali
- Driftveil
- Farshore
- Goldshore
- Hotto
- Lacunosa
- Lagoon
- Mahal
- Malie
- Nacrene
- Nautica
- Nimbus
- Orewell
- Pelago
- Rippletide
- Undella
- Virbank
- Wellspring


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

Thought of: Potion, Tidal Isle, Driftwood, Whimsy 




Limon said:


> Don't mind me, just dumping my unused names here.
> 
> - Albrook
> - Brooklet
> ...




Rippletide is so playful and cute!


----------



## sierra (Mar 18, 2020)

I thought of Foresea like foreseeable. Idk I like it.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 18, 2020)

I was going to name my island Kokomo, but I went with Laciport!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

Guppie is mad cute


----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2020)

These are the only ones I'm certain I'm not using because I already used them in previous games. I still haven't decided what I'm naming my island yet.

Popstar (NL)
Twinleaf (NL)
Floralia (CF)
Onett (CF)
Fourside (WW)


----------

